# FS: CPS Gen 2 13' 3-6oz - SOLD



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Original owner, new and never fished, Tommy Farmer Carolina Cast Pro Series Gen2 Universal surf rod, 13ft, 2pc, 3-6oz, IM8 CF, Fuji KWAG guides and reel seat, fabric bag. Original cost was $385/shipped.

*SOLD* $200 plus shipping- ships in original PVC tube.


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Paypal OK? Tell me the shipping cost to 28023.
Thanks.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

paypal is fine. lemme check the shipping cost ....


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

The loaded PVC tube is 82"x4"x4" and weighs a tad over 6lbs. FedEx is $31 with insurance.


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks BeachBob. I'll take it at $231? Send me your Paypal.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

$231 it is, sir. PM incoming.


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn - nice get CG. I would have paid way more for that and I don't even need it.


----------

